# New Lay-out at Gulf Coast Raceway



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

OK Guys, the long awaited lay-out change is almost complete.....It has a touch of Team Insaneracin







to it and alot of help from James and Raymond.
Thank You very much James and Raymond for helping all day today.








Yes guys, I was operating the Bobcat and only ALMOST flipped it once.....GCR will be haveing a club race on the 6th so get your stuff together and lets have some fun....I am back Beachesssssssss!!!!!
Track has a rythum section in it and if you don't make it smoothly, you will be losing alot of time....The track has a nice mixture of good OFF-ROAD stuff. I tried to keep everyone in mind when we started to build the track and I hope that you guys will be pleased......if not, let us know and we will welcome any and all comments on making it better the next time....
Lets get it on.......
Paul Schulz
I am not sure of the start time but, I will let everyone know when I find out......
oh yeah, you might want to show up early to get some practice in to learn the track......


----------



## chucked (Dec 11, 2006)

any pics?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

no pics yet, still being finished up....


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Will it be done for practice on thursday and friday? Pics please.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

fishermanX said:


> Will it be done for practice on thursday and friday? Pics please.


I hope so, I plan on geting out there after work tomorrow to finish a couple jumps and start laying down pipe....jeff still needs to get the lap counter going.....


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Keep me informed bro.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

fishermanX said:


> Keep me informed bro.


will do!!


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

No matter what Good Job can't wait I am excited may even take off work Friday.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

bjm2978 said:


> No matter what Good Job can't wait I am excited may even take off work Friday.


Brian, Sorry I didn't get back to you about the RCPro race in Euless....I have been extremely busy.....


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

Hey no problem maybe next time,hopefully see you Sat.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Paul, 

Glad to see you back in action my friend! We've been missing you & Ray!

Does this mean that you'll be gracing us with your presence at the next HARC race at the new Southside track!?!?!?!?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Paul,
> 
> Glad to see you back in action my friend! We've been missing you & Ray!
> 
> Does this mean that you'll be gracing us with your presence at the next HARC race at the new Southside track!?!?!?!?


in TMizzles terms. that is about 98.95671234578945% chance of me making it....


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

the layout is almost the same -lane wise. there is a difference and you will notice it. I have no pics but I think it will be a great track and we can fine tune and add or delete parts of the track. This lay-out gives us the benifit to make it our own by adding cool new stuff....Mike will be buying new pipe for the next layout and it will be going back to the 4inch pipe in lieu of the 6inch....more flexible and easier to work with and the 4inch pipe doesn't take as much lane space as the 6inch....The next layout will be extreme with a whole new design in mind....


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

Will be there tomorrow


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

bjm2978 said:


> Will be there tomorrow


we are starting at 11am. I thought it was 4 but it is now 11 per Jeff....


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

I will be there early any way try some different setups


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

Just would like to say GOOD JOB on track it was alot of fun, only problem I saw was jump before entering straight away. (can't see you're car) All we need now is a good race.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

I really hope you guys arent gonna be starting at 11am from now on cause if you do I will NEVER be able to race out there. Please continue to start at 4pm or later. I work till noon on saturdays and dont think thats gonna change.


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

Not sure what time they plan to start just trying to get the club racing back. Only bad they about 4pm is that Mike doesn't like us running much past dark.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

3pm or 2pm at the earliest for would work.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

fishermanX said:


> 3pm or 2pm at the earliest for would work.


I will talk to jeff.
Brian, The jump going into the straight will be taken care of....also a couple other minor details, as is grenades for when your SX8 passes me....lol... good race last weekend, i have been out for a while and i am alot rusty....lol was great fun though....


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Does the track at Mikes get wet when it rains?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> Does the track at Mikes get wet when it rains?


During hurricanes it will!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

SOmetimes one end gets a little wet.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Will It be good for this thursday and friday for practice.


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

Paul that was alot of fun, but the grenades won't hurt the SX8--lol. Looking forward to getting all the guys back into club racing.


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

Who is fishermanX? Track should be fine until the wind and rain.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

bjm2978 said:


> Who is fishermanX? Track should be fine until the wind and rain.


He is the infamous Andy Sady....i think...
track only gets wet on the west side, closest to 59. but like Gary said, with a hurricane, it will get completely wet i am sure....call Mikes about practicing on thurs or fri. 281-577-8250....i think they practice on fri for sure, not really sure about thurs.
I will be out there tonight trying to fix the jump going into the straight.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Thats me.


----------

